# Buying rental apartments in Zante



## ibsexy (Jul 20, 2009)

My husband and myself are thinking of moving to Zante and buying studios/apartments to rent to holidaymakers. We love the island. I am not sure how to go about selling my house and buying in Greece. 

Does anyone have any experience in this situation? We would be grateful for any advise. Also can anyone recommend an estate agent or anyone that is honest that would be able to help us?

I have heard that you can have a mortgage up until aged 73. But not sure.

ibsexylane:


----------

